# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Seagate договорилась о покупке Maxtor

## hranitel_y2k

Производитель жестких дисков компания Seagate Technology договорилась о покупке Maxtor Corp. за 1.9 миллиардов долларов в акциях, сообщает Wall Street Journal. Газета сообщает,что сделка будет обнародована в течении дня. Seagate планирует обменять 0.37 от акции Seagate за каждую акцию Maxtor.

Покупка должна состояться во второй половине 2006 г. Держатели акций Seagate станут владельцами около 84%, а держатели акций Maxtor — 16% акций новой компании, которая появится в результате этой сделки.

Обе стороны одобрили соглащение. Из бумаг следует, что это будет союз двух больших производителей жестких дисков. Новая фирма сохранит название Seagate. Все члены правления Seagate сохранят свои места.
Компании, возможно, будут убеждать антимонопольных инспекторов, что потребители извлекут из этого союза ценовую выгоду.

Ни представители Seagate, ни представители Maxtor не смогли немедленно дать коментарии. 

Источник: Reuters http://today.reuters.com/investing/f...ECH-MAXTOR.XML

Cnews: http://www.cnews.ru/news/line/index....5/12/21/193639

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

А потом их купит Hitachi? Или WD?

Пся, прямо горцы: "Должен остаться один".

----------

